# Neopren Füsslinge wechseln?!



## LuckyStrike84 (3. April 2016)

Hi Jungs, vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen, mein Onkel aus den USA hat mir eine Wathose von Simms mitgebracht, leider ist die Wathose XXL, ich trage normal L, ich versaufe förmlich in der Hose(einem geschenkten Gaul schaut man nicht ins Maul) trage sie aber sehr gerne und auch schon seit 3 Jahren. Benutze sie auch nur um trockenen Fusses in Mein Sit on Top Kayak zu kommen in der kälteren Jahreszeit. Da ich seit letztem Jahr nun auch ein Bellyboot habe und auf die rießen Füsslinge die Flossen nicht passen bin ich am überlegen das ich die Füßlinge im Werk, auf meine Größe ändern lasse oder vielleicht doch lieber die Hose verkaufen. Hat von euch jemand damit Erfahrungen gesammelt und wie lange dauert so ein wechsel ich denke Ja das die Hose in die USA geschickt werden, und vor allem muss ich am Schluss Zoll bezahlen wenn die wieder kommen....schon mal Danke im vorraus!


----------



## dreampike (4. April 2016)

*AW: Neopren Füsslinge wechseln?!*

Hallo Lucky, 

vielleicht fragst Du ja erst mal bei Simms direkt nach, ob die so etwas überhaupt machen und wenn ja zu welchen Konditionen. An Zollgebühren dürfte da nicht viel entstehen, wenn es als Reparatur deklariert ist. 
Ich würde mir mehr Sorgen über die Transportgebühren machen, das könnte sich hin und zurück auf 100€ summieren.
Eine Alternative sind hiesige Firmen, die sich auf die Reparatur und Anpassung von Taucheranzügen spezialisiert haben. Frage doch mal in ein paar Tauchshops nach, die müssten eigentlich einen Kontakt herstellen können. Ich wollte mir mal einen Reißverschluß in meine Bare-Wathose nähen lassen, da habe ich auf diesem Wege einen Anbieter gefunden, habe es aber aufgrund der relativ hohen Kosten dann bleiben lassen.
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (6. April 2016)

*AW: Neopren Füsslinge wechseln?!*

Bevor Du Deinen Anzug nach USA schickst frag bitte hier mal an 

Link:http://www.dryfashion.de/index.php/service   (hoffe ich darf das so?) 
Ist eine super Firma in Hamburg die auch was drauf hat und ich denke für die ist es ein Witz#6
gruß Michi


----------



## LuckyStrike84 (6. April 2016)

Super danke Euch, bei Simms direkt kostet das wechseln 40$ was eigentlich auch nicht viel ist! Aber wenn die Jungs in Hamburg gut sind lass ich meine Kohle lieber in Deutschland und spare mir die Versandkosten! Ich gebe Feedback wenn die Sache über dem Tisch ist!


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. April 2016)

*AW: Neopren Füsslinge wechseln?!*

Ich bin immer wieder hin und weg, was bei Boardies alles so an Problemen auftaucht.

Noch viel mehr aber immer wieder, was da an Lösungen, Vorschlägen und Adressen kommt..

Ich wär NIE auf den Gedanken gekommen, dass es Firmen wie die von Zandermichi geben könnte, dass so viel Leute da Bedarf haben, um als Firma existieren zu können.

Auch wenns mich direkt ja nix angeht, hier im Thema, trotzdem mal wieder ein DANKE an all die helfenden Boardies ;-)))


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (6. April 2016)

*AW: Neopren Füsslinge wechseln?!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich bin immer wieder hin und weg, was bei Boardies alles so an Problemen auftaucht.
> 
> Noch viel mehr aber immer wieder, was da an Lösungen, Vorschlägen und Adressen kommt..
> 
> ...


Gerne, manchmal klappts doch super #6
ps. ich bin neben dem Angler auch noch Surfer und einige Dinge ergänzen sich somit nur ob es manchmal hier paßt ist die Frage (so wie Thema Rettung) aber egal ich hoffe das  die Neosocken  bald keine Löcher mehr haben  :q
gruß Michi


----------



## Lorenz (6. April 2016)

*AW: Neopren Füsslinge wechseln?!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich wär NIE auf den Gedanken gekommen, dass es Firmen wie die von Zandermichi geben könnte, dass so viel Leute da Bedarf haben, um als Firma existieren zu können.



Bei teuren Textilien & co. gibt es in Europa doch so einiges. (Maßgefertigte) Outdoorkleidung, Taucheranzüge, Zelte, Schlafsäcke, Schuhe, ... Für Kanada/USA gilt das natürlich auch. Zumindest einzelne Simms Produkte kommen von dort, meine Wathose aber aus China.


----------



## LuckyStrike84 (6. April 2016)

Also die Leute von Dry Fashion, können leider keine Neopren Füßlinge auswechseln nur eventuell welche aus Latex anbringen die wären aber nicht so gut wie die aus Neopren! Hab jetzt 2 Nummern, wo ich mal durch rufen soll von den Dry Fashion Jungs bekommen! Ich geb weiter Info...


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (6. April 2016)

*AW: Neopren Füsslinge wechseln?!*



LuckyStrike84 schrieb:


> Also die Leute von Dry Fashion, können leider keine Neopren Füßlinge auswechseln nur eventuell welche aus Latex anbringen die wären aber nicht so gut wie die aus Neopren! Hab jetzt 2 Nummern, wo ich mal durch rufen soll von den Dry Fashion Jungs bekommen! Ich geb weiter Info...



Danke, aber wie gesagt die sind schon mal ne Nummer eins hier oben ! 
Hätte ja auch klappen können #6
danke und gruß Michi


----------



## Marsvin (7. April 2016)

*AW: Neopren Füsslinge wechseln?!*

Moin,

Simms hat ein Repair Center in Norwegen. Das Auswechseln der Füßlinge kostet dort 70,- €. Du kannst das über einen Simms-Händler in Deutschland abwickeln.


Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------



## LuckyStrike84 (8. April 2016)

Danke Achim, ich ruf mal bei meinem Dealer durch ob er das für mich machen kann!


----------

